# نظام عمل الراديو



## المهندس مسلم (17 مايو 2006)

يا اخوان يا ليت لو يساعدني احدكم في شرح نظام عمل الراديو بشكل مبسط...


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (9 يونيو 2006)

الراديو هو عبارة عن منظومة اتصالات واسعة المدى تعمل على نطاق ترددي عالي.
الراديو بالمفهوم التقليدي لدى عامة الناس يعبر عن الجهاز الذي نستمع من خلاله للمحطات الإذاعية في الوقت الذي يحمل هذا المصطلح تحته منظومة اتصالات كامله
كأي منظومة اتصالات ... يتكون الراديو من :
-- مرسل
-- الوسط الناقل
-- المستقبل

أولا المرسل:
يتمثل بمحطة البث الإذاعى على سبيل المثال..
و هي تتكون من مجموعة من المكونات ( الأنظمة الفرعية ) :
أ- المشفّر : coder
الذي يحول اشارة المعلومة إلى سلسلة رقمية : 01010011
و ذلك باستخدام أي من أنظمة التشفير المعروفة عالميا. مثل ASCII
(طبعاأحدثك عن المنظومة الراديوية الرقمية - digital radio system)

ب- الفلتر matched filter
الذي يحول الإشارة الرقمية الى تماثلية

ج- المعدّل : يمكن هيك إسمه بالعربي ... بس باإنجليزي : modulator
و هو يقوم بضرب الإشارة التماثلية الخارجة من خطوة ب بإشارة تماثلية أخرى ذات تردد عالي لنقلها عبر الوسط الناقل ... 
و للمعدل أنواع:
AM
FM
PM

ثانيا : الوسط الناقل:
و هو الفراغ الحر

ثالثا المستقبل...
و يتكون من نفس مكونات المرسل و لكن بعكس الترتيب ... لإبطال مفعول كل خطوة حدثت على المرسل للوصول للإشارة الأساسية التي تحمل المعلومة.

ج- عكس المعدل : demodulator
يخلص الاشارة التماثلية من الاشارة التي ضربت بها

ب- filter
يبطل مفعول الفلتر السابق و يعيد الاشارة للشكل الرقمي

أ- decoder
يفك التشفير الذي عمله المشفر في المرسل.

و بالتاي يصل المستقبل للمعلومة التي تم إرسالها.

هذه هي المبادئ ... إذا فيه أسئلة ... فأنا مستعدة.


----------



## elblue217 (10 يونيو 2006)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:14:


----------



## hell_man_3 (10 يونيو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله ماشاء الله الموضوع جميل جدا

ولكن عندى تعليق صغير

هل يمكن الشرح للعمليات السابقة(كيفية ارسال واستقبال الموجه) بواسطة بعض الصور وشرح كل عملية بالتفصيل .

شكرا جزيلا ً:55:


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (10 يونيو 2006)

elblue217
hell_man_3
شكرا لكم
أكيد سأدعم الموضوع بالصور.
واللي عنده أسئله يتفضل يسأل ...
و ان شاء الله نكون جاوبنا على سؤال م.مسلم


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (10 يونيو 2006)

تحدثت عن مجموعة عمليات تتم خلال منظومة الاتصالات الراديوية
إذا أنتم بحاجة لرسم مرفق حول نقطة معينة تحديدا فأخبروني بها و لكن مبدئيا سأترك لكم دراسة الصور المرفقة التالية من اختياري... و للمزيد ... فقط أخبروني...

Amplitude Modulation AM





حيث الإشارة الأولى هي إشارة ال carrier ذات التردد العالي و تضرب بالإشارة الثانية و هي التي تحمل المعلومة و تكون ذات تردد قليل و ينتج الإشارة الثالثة و هي جاهزة للرفع على الأنتين antenna.
و نلاحظ أن شكل الإشارة الثالثة ( أو مسارها السطحي ) يتغير مع تغير إشارة المعلومة.
و ترددها هو تردد الإشارة الأولى.

Frequency Modulation FM





الإشارة الأولى إشارة AM و ما الها علاقة بالموضوع ... بس شغلة مقارنة
الإشارة الثانية هي الإشارة اللي معمول الها FM حيث نلاحظ أن مقدارها ثابت لكن ما يتغير تبعا لإشارة المعلومة هو التردد..

Phase Modulation PM




الإشارة الأولى هي ال carrier ذات التردد العالي كما نعلم. و الثانية هي الإشارة الحاملة للمعلومة .. أما الثالثة فهي الناتجة من عملية ال modulation حيث نلاحظ التغير الزاوي للإشارة تبعا للمعلوما و ثبوت المقدار و التردد.

كملخص عام :
للإشارة 3 مصطلحات أو خصائص نستخدمها لوصف الإشارة الكهربائية :
التردد , المقدار , الطور( زوايا يعني).
في عملية ال modulation : إذا ال carrier تغير ترددة تبعا للمعلومة يكون FM مع ثبوت مقدارة و طوره
و إذا تغير مقدارة و ثبت تردده و طوره يكون AM
و إذا تغير طوره و ثبت تردده و مقداره يكون PM

و كصورة مقارنه نهائية بين الأنواع الثلاثة ... كما يلي:





حيث الاشارة الحاملة للمعلومة لونها أخضر كما في الجزء الأول من الرسم
الاشارة العالية التردد carrier في اللون الأحمر من الجزء الأول من الصورة كمان
الرسم الثاني يوضح ال AM
الجزء الثالث يوضح ال FM
الجزء الرابع يوضح ال PM

و هيك بنكون دعمنا ال modulation بالصور اللي طلبتوها و هو الخطوة الأخيرة على المرسل و يتم ابطال مفعوله أولا على المستقبل.
يبقى أمامنا دعم موضوع ال coding و ال matched filter ...
أي سؤال قبل الانتقال للمرحلة التالية...


----------



## hell_man_3 (11 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جزيلا لكم على اهتمامكم الوافر وعلى عطائكم الفياض

وسؤالى هو * كيف يمكن تحميل موجة على موجة اخرى عمليا ؟:81: 

أو

كيف تتم عملية ضرب الاشارتين معا عمليا ؟

وما الفرق بين تحميل الموجة على موجة حاملة Digital Or Analog

وشكرا جزيلا ً :14:


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (11 يونيو 2006)

عمليا يتم ضرب اشارتين ( تحميل اشارة على إشارة ) باستخدام جهاز يسمى ال multiplixer
تدخل عليه الاشارتين و يقوم بضربهما و يخرج الناتج عبارة عن عدد من الاشارات احداها لها تردد الاشارة العليا و الاخرى لها ضعفه واخرى لها 3 اضعافه ... و هكذا ...و تسمى الاشارات التي تحمل ترددات ابتداء من الضعف بالـ harmonics
نحن نريد فقط ذات التردد المساوي لتردد الاشارة ال carrier
لذلك ندخلهم جميعا على فلتر له تردد مركزي يساوي ذلك التردد الذي نريده و بذلك تتم العملية

أما مسألة تحميل اشارة المعلومة على اشارة digital
هي غير واردة... 
نسأل أنفسنا لماذا يجب أن نحمل الاشارة على اشارة analog??
لأن الوسط الناقل analog و الدنيا كلها كذلك..
و لا يمكن لإشاره digital ن تسير في وسط مختلف عن خصائصهايعني analog اذن ما فيه داعي لحمل اشارة على اشارة digital لأنها لن تمشي في الوسط الناقل.

لذلك مهما كانت اشارة المعلومة digital or analog نحملها على اشارة analog حتى تستطيع قطع طريقها في عالم ال analog المحيط بها.


----------



## أم كرم (11 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا سوسنة الأردن على هذا الاهتمام

ولكن لدي سؤال: على أي برنامج قمتي برسم المقارنه النهائيه بين الأنواع الثلاثه:am,fm,pm


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (11 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكي أختي أم كرم...
و اللي عندة معلومة ليش يحتفظ فيها لنفسة... يمكن يوجد في شباب الأمة من هم أقدر على توظيفها لصالح الأمة. و الله من وراء القصد

بالنسبة للرسمات فهي من الانترنت ...
أنا عملت بحث على جوجل للرسمات حتى أدعم الموضوع بناء على طلب الأخ الكريم 
بس ممكن بسهولة تعمليهم باستخدام الماتلاب ... ببرنامج بسيط.
بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندسة يمنى (15 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hell_man_3 (15 يونيو 2006)

*وفقكم الله*

وفقكم الله وزادكم من علمه

انا اعلم ما هو ال multiplixer ولكن لم أكن أعلم انه يستخدم فى ضرب اشارتين ولكن ال decoder عكس ال multiplixer اذا فلذلك يستخدمه المستقبل ! 

نعم 

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة . 

هل يمكن استكمال باقى الموضوع الشيق هذا؟


----------



## binjeera (16 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية
مشكورين ما قصرتو


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (18 يونيو 2006)

أهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا...
أخي hell_man 
ال multiplexer يقوم بضرب اشارتين...
و لعكس عمله... أذخل الاشارة الخارجة منه الى multiplexeآخر لضربها بنفس الإشارة التي استعملتها في الأول ... و بذلك تعود إشارتك الأصلية...( يعني تلغي عمل ال multiplexer ) الأول.

هذا ما يخص ال multiplexer>>
أما ما يخص ال decoder<<<
هو زي ما خبرتكم إنه يفك تشفيرة (كود) الإشارة المستقبلة على ال receiver
لى المرسل يكون هناك coder
يعني: ال coder عكس ال decoder ... أما ال multiplexer فما إله دخل فيهم.

ملخص:...
ال coder يكون على المرسل ( transmitter) لتشفير الإشارة
ال decoder يستخدم في المستقبل(receiver) و يقوم بإبطال مفعول الcoder يعني فك التشفير
ال multiplexer يكون عالمرسل و المستقبل و دوره بس ضرب الإشارات... و حسب قوانين fourier للضرب في ال frequency domain يمكن تتبع ضرب الإشارات معا.
ان شاء الله تكون الصورة وضحت.
شكرا للإخوة على المرور


----------



## hell_man_3 (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

معذرة لعدم المشاركة الأيام الماضية لأننى كنت مشغول كثيرا 

على العموم انا اشكر الاخت سوسنة الاردن على الاستجابة السريعة للردود وجزاها الله كل خير.


----------



## hell_man_3 (21 يونيو 2006)

لقد رأيت برامج تعليمية فى التلفاز وهى تخص طلبة التعليم الصناعى 

وكانت عن الراديو ولكن وجدت انهم يأخذون الجزء النظرى ورسومات الدوائر

ثم يأخذون تطبيق عملى فورى أو يأخذون الرسومات العملية المقابلة للشرح النظرى

فلو أمكن يا أخت سوسنة (وانا أعلم انه امر صعب) إرفاق الرسوم العملية

مع ما يقابلها من الشرح النظرى

وجزاكم الله خيرا ً


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (22 يونيو 2006)

سأبحث عنها على الانترنت و لكن هل تقصد الدائرة المتكاملة للراديو كمنظومة ..؟؟
لأني عرضت صور توضيحية لعمليات تتم خلال المنظومة مثل ال modulation
الآن إذن سأبحث عن صور المنظومة المتكاملة..
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (22 يونيو 2006)

آه صحيح .. على أي قناة تلفزيونية شاهدت هذا البرنامج؟؟
لأنني أظن أني شاهدته لكن قبل سنوات و ما كنت بعرف بالراديو إشي.. و نسيت على أي قناة شفته


----------



## ابوصفوان (23 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (23 يونيو 2006)

ارك الله فيك أخي أبو صفوان
أخي hell_man
ما لقيت صور عالانترنت عن النظام اللي بحكي عنه.. فرسمته على برنامج الرسام كما يلي:










هذا بالنسبة للمرسل ... أما المستقبل فكما يلي:







تركت بعض الملخصات على الرسم ... و أذكركم أني أتحدث عن منظومة الاتصالات الراديوية الرقمية.
و كمان أذكركم أيضا أني أتحدث عن المرسل و المستقبل في حالة المنظومة المثالية التي لايوجد فيها مشاكل في القناة ( الوسط الناقل) ...و بذلك يقتصر حديثنا على المكونات الأساسية للمرسل و المستقبل..
كيف يعني؟؟
يعني الرسومات و الشرح منذ البداية هو عن المنظومة المثالية التي لا تعاني من مشاكل ... و هي بذلك تتكون من المكونات الأساسية لهذا النوع من منظومات الاتصالات...
و في حال وجود مشاكل فإن مكونات إضافيه تضاف للمستقبل أعلاه لتعديل وضعة و منحه القدرة على الحصول على الإشارة في ظل وجود هذه المشاكل.


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (23 يونيو 2006)

الصور طلعو صغار و مش واضحين
عملتلهم upload
و هم كبار أصلا... شو أعمل... وين مشرف المنتدى؟؟


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا للاخت سوسنة الاردن على شرحها الميسر وبارك الله فيك ونرجو المزيد .


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخ عبد الله الهيتي ان يشاركنا بمواضيعه الجميلة


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخت سوسنة الاردن ان ترسل لي رينج الترددات مع اسم كل رينج مثلا المايكروية ما هو الرينج لها وهكذا ...


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (24 يونيو 2006)




----------



## سوسنة الأردن (24 يونيو 2006)

الجدول في الأعلى أخي ضرغام يحتوي عدد من المدى الترددي (range) و استخدام كل مدى.
و منظومة الاتصالات التي نشرحها هي أساس المنظومات و تنفع تكون broadcasting كما تنفع تكون لنقل معلومات مشفرة بين طرفين


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (24 يونيو 2006)

و هي جدول آخر كمان


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (24 يونيو 2006)

و هذا جدول جيد آخر...
و كل الجداول مثل بعض لكن واحد بيشرح الاستخدام أكثر من الآخر


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الى الاخت سوسنة الاردن شكرا على هذه الجداول وبارك الله فيك . وارجو منك ان كنت تعلمين كيفية عمل منظومة الاتصالات بين المحطات الكهربائية اذا علم انه تستخدم خطوط نقل الطاقة بجهد مقداره 
400 Kv وخطوط ال 132 Kv


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا أخي ضرغام ...
للأسف ما بعرف بالمحطات الكهربائية اللي بتحكي عنها.. تخصصي هندسة كهربائية / اتصالات مش قوى ..
يا ريت تطرح الموضوع كموضوع بالمنتدى عشان يساعدوك اللي تخصصهم power
بالتوفيق.


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورة جدا جدا أخت سوسنة
وجزاكى الله كل خير
انا كنت اريد ايضا هذا الجدول الممتاز جدول الترددات
أما بالنسبة للصور الصغيرة هذه فيمكنك عمل upload لها على اى موقع لل uploading

وبالنسبة للقناة التليفزيونية فكانت تقريبا القناة الأولى الأرضية المصرية

وصور الراديو التى اريدها لزيادة التوضيح مثل هذه


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)

معذرة الصورة كبيرة جدا ولكنه موضحة جدا


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)




----------



## سوسنة الأردن (25 يونيو 2006)

أخي hell_man
عملتلهم من أحد المواقع uploading
بس مش مشكلة رح أحاول كمان مرة
هاي الصور اللي حطيتها هي صور تركيب ال receiver الكترونيا...
و هذا ما سألتك عنه و هو نفسه اللي حكيت عنه بأول مشاركة الي بهذا الموضوع..
الراديو لا يعني receiver فقط... الراديو يعبر عن منظومة كاملة من مرسل و مستقبل و وسط ناقل..
لذلك لما طلبت صور للراديو حطيت ال block diagram للراديو بمفهوم المنظومة.. مش بس المستقبل.
على كل حال صور مفيدة فعلا ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الصور اللى انا وضعتها مجرد مثال توضيحى لمل أريده وليس الكل
وأفادكم الله


----------



## hell_man_3 (25 يونيو 2006)

لقد قمت بعمل راديو ولكن كان صوته ضعيفا

ولكننى أريد من حضرتك وضع دائرة سهلة وبسيطة لعمل راديو ذو صوت عالى لو امكن.

وشكرا


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (26 يونيو 2006)

ما بعرف كثير بالكترونيات مستقبل الراديو لكن هذا الموقع ممكن يفيدك:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dradio%2Breceiver%2Bcircuit%26sp%3D1%26toggle%3D1%26ei%3DUTF-8%26fr%3DFP-tab-web-t412%26SpellState%3Dn-3128566335_q-AwctYJiFL5D8RCEElx1lagABAA%2540%2540%26fr2%3Dtab-web&w=486&h=269&imgurl=staff.ace.ac.nz%2FCentres%2FTechnology%2FBruceWeb%2FWeb%2FPictures%2Famcirct.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fstaff.ace.ac.nz%2FCentres%2FTechnology%2FBruceWeb%2FWeb%2Famcicuit.htm&size=29.7kB&name=amcirct.jpg&p=radio+receiver+circuit&type=jpeg&no=10&tt=477&ei=UTF-8


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (26 يونيو 2006)

:18: معلش طلع كبير شوي..
و زي ما حكيت انه ما بعرف بالتفاصيل الالكترونية..
في أحد مختبرات الجامعة بنينا دائرة راديو am
بس بدها مكونات و هوائي ذو نوعية جيدة و كفائة عالية... لا تتوفر في البيت لكن في المختبر
بس كانت هذه المحاضرة غير مطلوبة لكن اضافية ... هي من تخصص الهندسة الالكترونية 
إذا فيه هون حدا هندسة الكترونية يا ريت يخوض بتفاصيل الدائرة الكترونيا.


----------



## ريانة (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير .موضوع رائع جدا.


----------



## hell_man_3 (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا

 اذن فأى تخصص حضرتك يا أخت سوسنة ؟

و هل يمكن استكمال الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (27 يونيو 2006)

أهلا أخت ريانة
أنا يا أخي hell_man تخصصي هندسة كهربائية / اتصالات
اللي عنده سؤال عن الموضوع الأصلي يتفضل يسأل


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخت سوسنة الاردن هل تعلمين ما هو التردد الذي يعمل عليه جهاز السيناو النقال المحدود المسافة بالكيلومتر ؟؟؟ ( الذي يربط على بدالات الهاتف الارضي ) .


----------



## المهندس إياد (27 يونيو 2006)

يعطيكي العافية أختي الباش مهندسة ( سوسنة الأردن ) على هذا المجهود الرائع و هذه المعلومات القيمة ,, و أشكر لك هذا الاهتمام و هذه المبادرة ,, 
أقترح أن تفردي له موضوعا خاصا حتى تكمل الأستفادة ,, 
و بوركتم


----------



## العطـــــا (27 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اولا اود شكرك اختي الكريمه اجل الشكر على هذا التفصيل الرائع لعملية نقل السجنل ,

لكن لو تعذريني بسؤال بس بسيط وهو انه على حسب معلومتي الضئيله اعلم ان الmultiplexer , يقوم بنقل اكثر من carrier على نفس الchannel ..

فهل الmultiplixer الذي تعنيه هو العمليه الذي تحدث عندما نضرب fm بfc لعملية النقل وهذي اللتي تحدث في ال transmitter قبل انتقالها عبر ال anntena الى ال reciver ثم نقوم بضربه مره اخرى ب fc اخر (coherent or noncoherent) قبل تمريره على (LPF) لاتمام عملية الsynchronous ..

افتيني يا صاحبة البحر العميق بقطرة من بحر علمك ان لم يكن هنالك اي كلف..

وجزاك الله الف خير وكل التقدير..​


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (29 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر إلكم...
رح أرد قريبا على أسئلتكم لكن اعذروني في الوقت الحالي لانشغالي...
رح أرجع قريبا لكن الى ذلك الحين يا ريت تحكيلي يا أخ ضرغام شو هو الجهاز بالضبط؟ ما فهمت عليك... لو تكتب اسمه بالإنجليزي عشان أعرف أساعدك...
شكر للمهندس إياد...
و بوعد الأخ العطا بالإجابه و الشرح المطول لملاحظته حال عودتي للمنتدى... ان شاء الله.
سلام


----------



## hell_man_3 (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

نحن بانتظارك اخت سوسنة وربنا يعينك على أشغالك


----------



## احمد محمود حسين (30 يونيو 2006)

hell_man_3 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نحن بانتظارك اخت سوسنة وربنا يعينك على أشغالك


جزاك اللة خيرا
:68:


----------



## كامبوليرو (25 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر الك يا سوسنة .. والله كفيتي و وفيتي و انشالله بتتحملي الضغط اللي صار عليكي من الاعضاء .. و اسمحيلي زيد عليكي هالضغط و اسألك شو الفرق بين الدارة اللي بترسل Fm و الارسال الى قمر صناعي ... 
يعني باختصار انا بقدر اعمل جهاز ارسال على قمر صناعي بناء على مرسل الfm او انو موضوع مختلف ؟اذا ما الو علاقة يا ريت تشرحيلي كيف بيتم ارسال للقمر الصناعي


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخت سوسنة الجهاز هو هاتف نقال واسم الشركة سيناو(senao) ( انا كتبت اسم الشركة مباشر لشهرته عندنا ) وشكرا لك على اهتمامك


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
مرحبا جميعا ... سوسنة الأردن رجعت...
بعتذر على التأخير...

!
!
!
يا ويلي كل هاي أسئله!
...



ما شاء الله

رح أبدأ بالأخ السائل عن ال multiplexer
هو الأخ العــطا

الأخ الكريم...
لا تخلط بين ال multiplexer و الـــ modulator
ملية ضرب ال information signal ذات التردد fm بال carrier signal ذات التردد fc تسمى modulation
و هي التي تحدث قبل رفع الإشارة على ال antenna

أما بالنسبة لل multiplexing:
فهي أنواع
frequency ddevision multiplexing (FDM)
time devision multiplexing( TDM)
>>>
و يقوم بهذه العملية ال multiplexer
في حالة ال fdm يكون عندك channel كبير و تقوم بتقسيمة إلى channels و كل واحدة تذهب لمستخدم
أما حالة ال tdm فيكون عندك channel و تقوم بتقسيمها زمنيا إلى time slots

و بعدين العفو منكم أنا مش بحر علم في الراديو... لكن هو محور تخصصي و أحاول الإجتهاد بالإجابة عن أسألتكم كوني مهندسة حديثة التخرج تسعى لتعزيز معرفتها و عدم الانقطاع عن أجواء الدراسة و الأسألة و المناقشات العلمية...
و طبعا مستعدة لأي نقد أو ملاحظة أو تنبيه على معلومة خاطئة قدمتها .. فنحن بشر نخطى و نصيب و بانتظار طرح معرفتكم و آرائكم كمان لعلنا نصل لفكرة جديدة فريدة في علم الاتصالات الراديوية.


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ ضرغام عن جهاز السيناو ففعلا لم أكن أعلم الإجابة و لكن دفعتني للبحث عنها... فأشكرك جزيل الشكر على سؤالك...
حسب ما وجدت من البحث أن جهاز السيناو يستعمل التردد under 5MHz
و هذا يسمى الجيل الثاني...
و هم الآن في طور تطوير الجيل الثالث الذي يعمل على نطاق ترددي higher than 2000MHz


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

hell_man_3 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نحن بانتظارك اخت سوسنة وربنا يعينك على أشغالك


 
ألف شكر أخي الكريم...
أنا في الخدمة


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

إجا دور الأخ كامبوليرو ... أهلا و سهلا فيك عضو معانا في هذا النقاش العلمي ...
أريد أن تدرك الأمور بالصورة التي أدركها ... لأن هذا بيسط موضوعات الهندسة في رأيي...
إن كل منظومة اتصالات كما أسلفت في بداية الموضوع تتكون من مرسل و مستقبل و الوسط الناقل بينهما ...
و أي منظومة اتصالات لا سلكية تتكون تقريبا من نفس المكونات التي طرحتها سابقا في هذا الموضوع عدا بعض الاختلاف في بعض المكونات اعتمادا على التطبيق الذي ستسخّر هذه المنظومة له...
فمثلا لدينا منظومة الإرسال الإذاعي fm و منظومة الأرسال لقمر اصطناعي...
أقل شئ و هو الشئ الأساسي الذي يجب أن يختلف بين كلتا المنظومتين هو التردد الذي تعمل عليه المنظومتين و الذي يجب أن يختلف بناء على القوانين التي تفرضها هيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات في المنطقة منعا لتداخل موجات شركات و مؤسسات الاتصالات في تلك المنطقة.... يتبع كمان شوي..,,


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

الترددات التي يرسل الستلايت عليها و يستقبل ( القمر الاصطناعي) لحزمتين من الموجات..
C-band Uplink Frequency Range: 5.925ghz - 6.425ghz
C-band Downlink Frequency Range: 3.7ghz - 4.2ghz

Ku-band Uplink Frequency Range: 14 Ghz- 14.5ghz
Ku-band Downlink Frequency Range: 11.7ghz-12.2ghz

أما الارسال الإذاعيFM فدائرته ترسل على RANGE (88-108) MHZ


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (2 أغسطس 2006)

دائرة ارسال fm كما يلي:
مع دائرة الاستقبال كمان








تبسيط أكثر للمرسل:








الآن بالنسبة للقمر الإصطناعي , ذو التطبيقات الواسعة








فله محطة أرضية تشبه أي مرسل لكنها ترسل على ترددات ال uplink المذكورة أعلاه و بطاقة عالية لأنها تملك الامكانيات على الأرض من و قود و معدات كبيرة أولا ... و لأنها تريد الإرسال لمسافة عالية ثانيا.
عندما تصل الأشارة للقمر في الفضاء يستقبلها و يعالجها و تكون قد وصلت إليه متعبه (إذا صح التعبير ) أقصد مليئة بالتشويش ... فيقوم باستقبالها بواسطة هوائية دقيق الصنع و يضخمها و يرسل على تردد أقل و طاقة أقل بسبب امكانياته المحدودة في الفضاء و المتوفرة على الأرض للمحطة الأرضية.


إليك الصور التالية ... تأملها ...
و لكن قبل ذلك أود اقتراح أن تفرد لذلك موضوعا خاصا لأنه موصوع واسع جدا.
نتمنى أن نتمكن من فهمه فهما عميقا و تمحيصة و الزيادة عليه...
فنحن عند الله مسؤولون...
هو اختصاصنا و لم نفلح في إطلاق قمر اصطناعي نحن العرب...
تذكروا يا مهندسين اننا امام الله مسؤولون عما نضيع من وقتنا و علمنا...
و أستهل هذه الفرصة لأدعو كل واحد منكم ما زال على مقاعد الدراسة أن يهب علمه لوجه الله أولا ...
و أن يتعلم ليعلم لا للعلامة ... تعلم لتخرج من المنهاج فاهما مستوعبا لما فيه ... فنحن بانتظارك لتطرح موضوعا ألممت به و أحببته في جامعتك و تمكنت من فهمه عميقا لتجاوب على أسئلة الجميع و تشارك الجميع في تطويره فالتطوير سهل بعد العلم و الفهم العميقين ...
و الله المستعان ... اللهم انصر المسلمين.

















ادرس واحتسب عند الله جهادا.. جاهد بعلمك و صبرك .. و الله الموفّق


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخت سوسنة وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى لك والسداد والتوفيق


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (4 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي ضرغام ... أتمنى لك السداد و التوفيق أيضا.


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (6 أغسطس 2006)

وينكم؟؟؟ في حدا عنده أسئله؟؟


----------



## bebo13 (15 أغسطس 2006)

[GLOW="000000"] 
مرسيييييييييييييييييييييي كتير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير لرفعة الامة الموضوع مفيد جدااا معلش عندي سؤال خارج الموضوع الاصلي وبدائي شوية كثيرا ما يستخدم مفهوم triggerعند شرح الية عمل دائرة او جهاز ما ممكن القاء الضوء علي مفهوم هذا المصطلح
[/GLOW]


----------



## bebo13 (15 أغسطس 2006)

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييي كتير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير لرفعة الامة الموضوع مفيد جدااا معلش عندي سؤال خارج الموضوع الاصلي وبدائي شوية كثيرا ما يستخدم مفهوم triggerعند شرح الية عمل دائرة او جهاز ما ممكن القاء الضوء علي مفهوم هذا المصطلح ااسف لعدم وضوح المشاركة السابقة


----------



## وليد عطا فرعون (16 أغسطس 2006)

سوسنة الأردن قال:


> تحدثت عن مجموعة عمليات تتم خلال منظومة الاتصالات الراديوية
> إذا أنتم بحاجة لرسم مرفق حول نقطة معينة تحديدا فأخبروني بها و لكن مبدئيا سأترك لكم دراسة الصور المرفقة التالية من اختياري... و للمزيد ... فقط أخبروني...
> 
> Amplitude Modulation AM
> ...


 

جزاكي اللة خيرا


----------



## مسلم علي صالح (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك يااخت سوسنة الاردن على شرحك المفصل لعمل الراديو


----------



## geniusse1 (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخت سوسنة الاردن على الافادة الكبيرة واتمنى ان يكون كل المهندسين مثلك.ولكن لي ملاحظة صغيرة احيانا يجب التمييز بين الرقمي والتماثلي(analogeand digital) فالراديو المستخدم عادة هو تشابهي او تماثلي(analoge) فكما قلت فالراديو حسب علمي يتكون من اداة المكبر(amplifier) بعده يتم استخدام المعدل(modulator) حيث ياخذ اشارتين الاشارة التي يراد ارسالها والاخرة ذات التردد العالي التي يتم تحميل الاشارة الاساسية عليها للوصول الى مسافات ابعد والتي تدعى ب(carrier) ثم مرحلة تكبير مرة اخرة(amplifier) ثم ارسال (هذا حال الارسال) اما حال الاستقبال فلدينا الاستقبال ثم اختيار الاشاة ذات التردد المطلوب باسخدام مجموعة مرشحات ثم تكبير للاشارة(amplifier) ثم فك تعديل الاشارة (demodulator) ثم تكبير(amplifier) ثم (speaker) فقد قامت الاخت سوسنة الردن بشرح ممتاز ولكن كان هناك استخدام (modulator) وليس (multiplexer) لانة الاخير يستخدكم كما قالت هي ايضا في التجميع للاشارات ولكن في النظام الرقمي وليس التماثلي .وشكرا للاخت سوسنة على التوضيح ولكن احببت ان اضيف هذه الملاحظة مع العلم اني متخرج حديثا وليس لي علم بالجانب العلمي انما بالدراسة النظرية التي اخذتها بالجامعة وشكرا لجميع الاخوة والاخوات.


----------



## hell_man_3 (23 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحبا بعودتك أخت سوسنه*

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا بعودتك أخت سوسنه . أتمنى ان تكونى قد وفقتى فى عملك .

كان عندى سؤال ألا وهو :

:31:هل يستخدم ال (varicap) فى عمل ال (digital radio) ?

و لو كان مستخدما بالفعل فهل يمكن التوضيح بدائرة عمليه ؟

وشكرا .


----------



## abdouamin (24 أغسطس 2006)

:81: in the firest subject you begain with the defination of thr radio ststem and you begain to given an example that is good but 
y did not specifaied exactely any system you is discuss it is digital or analog system 
and the job of the matched filter is that you are tolled or what .
and i want to know the original meaning to the word of​radio.
thank you:5: ​


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## never.before (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا 
اختاه على هذا الكم من المعلومات
واطلب منك المزيد


----------



## هشام101 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه انا زميل جديد مبتدىء وارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## شادي اسلام (5 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="2 70"] 
شكرا جزيلا الي سوسنة الاردن الشقيق علي هذه المعلومات ونود ان نعرف تخصصك حتي يمكن ان
نستفيد منه زادك الله علما وشكرا علي ما قدمتيه
[/frame]


----------



## sameh abaza (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس مسلم (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع وخصوصا الاخت سوسنة الاردن...
and my advice to yo brother abdouamin, i think u better type ur thread in arabic!! 
do that to save ur face


----------



## sameh abaza (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو ان تشرحي لنا يا أخت نبذة عن cdma


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الإخوة الكرام:
bebo13
وليد عطا فرعون
مسلم علي صالح
geniusse1
hell_man_3
abdoamin
محمد الديب
never.before
هشام101
شادي إسلام
sameh abaza
المهندس مسلم

ألف شكر لكم... جزاكم الله خير
رح أبدأ بالإجابه على أسئلتكم بس بدها جلسه محترمة.


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنسبه لسؤال الأخ bebo13 عن ال trigger
و السائلين عن تخصصي... هو هندسه كهربائية/ اتصالات..
استعملنا ال trigger في مخبراتنا و لكن... ما عرفت أصيغ دوره بلغتي الخاصة لذلك إليك هذا التعريف الموضح جيدا لل trigger المستخدم في الدوائر الكهربائيه من أحد المواقع عن الانترنت

فيه صور توضيحية ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmitt_trigger
شكرا على السؤال .... مفيد جدا و مش بدائي


----------



## bebo13 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر للاخت سوسنة الاردن على المعلومة المفيدة وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وابتهل الي الله بالدعاء لاحيائنا وموتانا من المسلمين في شهر رمضان الفضيل الهما بلغنا رمضان واعنا على طاعتك فيه يالطيف يا خبير انك انت الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## عياش_المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بوركتم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## آلاء قشوع (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اختي سوسنة الاردن ع هذه المعلومات الرائعه 
انا بدرس حاليا بالجامعه وطالب منا نصمم الدكتور am receiver
دائره بسيطه غير الي بالمختبر اذا فيكي تساعديني بكون شاكره الك
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود النجمى (10 يناير 2007)

*اريد رد بسرعة لو سمحتوا*

السلام عليكم يا سوسنة الاردن شكرا جذيلا على اهتمامكم الزائد على شرح التعليقات ........ولكن لو فتحنا راديوا صغير فاننا لانجد الا (مقاومات؛مكثفات؛ملفات حث ذاتى؛ترانزستور؛وصلة ثنائية ..الخ والسؤال هو كيف يستقبل الاشارات المركبة ثم يفصلهما وكل دة فين فى الراديو مع العلم ان قد وصل حجم الراديوا الى علبة كبريت؟ من محمود النجمى الملقب ب عودة هتلر واختفاء المجموعة85:81:


----------



## خلود دهن العود (15 يناير 2007)

والله موضوع رائع جداً وشكرا عليه 
بس يا اخ عطا الله الملتي بلكسر يقوم بعملية توصيل بين معلومة واحدة فقط من عدة قنوات ويتم اختيارها بواسطة السلكشن الموجود في نفس الملتي بلكسر هذا الي انا اعرفو والله اعلم


----------



## hell_man_3 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا احب اقول ان اى واحد ممكن يعمل راديو بواسطة ملف وكثف متغير ودايود و مكبر( ic amplifier ) وسماعه (head phone) يعنى الموضوع سهل وممكن يتعمل فى علبه اقل من علبة الكبريت .
ايه رأيك يا مهندس" محمود النجمى ":85:


----------



## rash-up (19 مارس 2007)

مشكوره اختي سوسنة الاردن .. استفدت كثير من المعلومات .
بس عندي طلب ، انا ادور بحث عن الراديو باللغة الانجليزيه .
تقدرين تخدميني ؟؟
اتمنى المساعده


----------



## Eng. LeeeN (20 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً للأخت سوسنة الأردن على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداً


----------



## Comengineer (6 مايو 2007)

*thanx*

thanks for all of u guys.. especially sister sausanat al urdon.


----------



## حسام الدين أحمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الأخت سوسنه علي السرد الجميل والمعلومات الرائعه ، بس عندي سؤال : محتاج توضيح أكثر لعملية التخلص من(harmonics) وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إلكترون طيبة (6 أغسطس 2007)

لو تعطونا اشكل عن Fm


----------



## صخر العبسي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين اريد مساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي وهو(التحكم بالاجهزة المنزلية عن طريق الحاسوب من خلال خط التغذية الرنيسي)


----------



## mo7a galal (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## power star (27 سبتمبر 2010)

والله اني استفدت استفادة كبيرة


----------

